# Word cannot open document: User does not have access privileges.



## referee07 (Sep 11, 2003)

I recently bought a new computer and installed Microsoft word. I used to Acronis True Image to bring my documents from my other computer in my laptop. However, when I try to open one of my documents I get the message "Word cannot open document: User does not have access privileges." Is there a setting that needs to be made in order for me to be able to open my documents?


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Have a look at this maybe?

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=308421


----------



## referee07 (Sep 11, 2003)

cuttlefish, thanks for the reply. I went to the Microsoft article and followed the instructions by right-clicking on Documents, Security, etc. but found that I am the owner of the folder. I still am not able to open Word documents in the Documents folder. When I try to open a Word document, I get the message: "Word can not open the Document: User does not have access privileges." I can open other files in "Documents" but I can't open Word docs.


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

Damn!

Just as a matter of interest, can you right click on the file and select "open with" and then choose "Notebook" - just to see if that will work!

Also, right click on the file and select properties and see if it is "read only". If it is uncheck the read-only box.

That really shouldn't stop you opening it but I guess anything is worth a try!

Are you using Vista?

If you are, you could maybe go to Control Panel and under Programs and Features, select the change default programs and make sure Word is the default application to open the document.

Havta admit, grasping at straws now bit also a weird one I heard of once was to email the file to yourself (or a mate) and then see if you can open the attachment.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Does your Windows profile have admin rights? Can you explain in detail what you did in Acronis? I'm a bit confused on why you used a disk imaging program to copy your documents over. Why didn't you just copy onto a flash drive or CD directly?

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

What version of Word is this? 2007? or 97-2003? Was this version of Word used on a previous computer? It it an upgrade disk (should say "upgrade" on the disk, in which case a previous version of Word or MS Office would be required to be installed.) Or is it a stand alone version?

Or is this Word program a full version that came preinstalled from the computer manufacturer? (If this applies to you, you should see the letters OEM on the CD Product Key sticker.)

Jack


----------

